# Ordered a new 4105



## newrockfarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

Well after months of reading here and other places, looking at new and used, and driving a few I bit the big one and ordered a 4105 with fel, ehydro, I match and quick connect. Also ordered a 4 foot frontier tiller and will probably add a disc and box blade soon. It is going to be a busy spring for this old boy. Hopefully no back muscle pulls or garden tiller bustings this year!

I'll post pictures and opinion after I get it just for grins and info.

The salesman was no fool, he had me drive the 4105 first and then the 3032e. The difference in ride and operation was enough to bump me up to the 4105.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Lets see some pictures when it get here!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the new machine! I cannot believe how much the models and designations have changed since I bought my 4410. 

I think you will be real happy with it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations! Waiting for the pictures and beaming! You already love it!:spinsmile


----------



## newrockfarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

*pics of 4105*

I have put 10 hours on it so far and it has done great. I moved about 14-15 yards of compost and tilled it into my first two asparagus beds that are both 200 feet long. Sure was easier than the garden tiller and a shovel!

The tiller(Frontier 1160) is a five foot adjustable one. I am betting that I will use it quite a bit as well as the fel for moving compost and mulch.

I wound up leaving off the I match quick hitch and the quick pto connect because at the last minute the sales guy called and said the pto thing was not compatible with the tractor. I'll put a generic 3 pt. quick hitch on later.

I have to watch myself and not go as fast as I want to on the tractor since it shakes the old spine somewhat. I'll get use to that I'm sure.

Newrockfarmer


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bet that 3 cylinder diesel just growls too!:tractorsm Love the gritty sound of those big 3 cylinder yanmars! We're still waiting for pictures of that green machine, all covered in compost juice! Don't even bother washing it!


----------



## newrockfarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

*4105 pics second attempt*

Well, guess the electronic gizmos don't always work... or maybe it's the "nut behind the wheel" thing.


----------



## newrockfarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

*4105 pic 2*

It works!


----------



## newrockfarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

*pic2 4105*

Is attached.


----------



## JCKRBBTJIM (Aug 11, 2008)

That's a great lookin' tractor! You gotta be proud!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: 4105 pics second attempt*



> _Originally posted by newrockfarmer _
> *Well, guess the electronic gizmos don't always work... or maybe it's the "nut behind the wheel" thing. *


OH YEAH!!!! Big "Tim The Toolman Taylor" bark! Arhhh, Arrrhhhhh, ArrrrhhhhhhhHH!!! :thumbsup: 

Nice lookin' machine!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done! You did extremely well indeed! Did it come with those ripper teeth on the bucket or did you add those?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great looking tractor! Looks like a great package.


----------

